# how could i make my piranhas eat a mouse??



## nemoRIDAH (Oct 9, 2006)

i tryed lettin da mouse swim they dunt even look at it i tryed drowning da mouse tryed it down but after 30 second i felt sorry so i fed it 2 my snake


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Couple things... live feeding is really not encouraged that much on the boards... a live mouse can do a lot of damage to a piranha if they arent able to kill it quickly, they have very sharp strong teeth and most have claws to some degree... even being able to scrape the slime coat off your fish is dangerous for them, not to mention possibly being bitten by the mouse and then getting and infection. You can still try as they are your fish, but take into account the possible consequences that could occur. As for getting them to eat it, they may not have viewed it as food or they just werent that hungry or they may have been scared of it since it was probably flailing around in the water.

One other suggestions is that I see you have 6 rbps in a 30g... that is very small for a group of fish like that, usually the rule of thumb is 20g per fish... so you would need around 120g tank to house all of those piranhas which is 4x the size of your current tank. I would say at a minimum you would need a 75g tank and even then when they are all full grown you will still run into aggression problems and then possibly killing one another.

Good luck and welcome to p-fury









**This topic would be better placed in the feeding section for future reference**


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

x2


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

nemoRIDAH said:


> i tryed lettin da mouse swim they dunt even look at it i tryed drowning da mouse tryed it down but after 30 second i felt sorry so i fed it 2 my snake


Since this is the suggestion forum, I suggest you do some research

You felt bad for the mouse? So you turned around and fed it to your snake? I fail to understand that. You felt compassion for the mouse because you couldnt drown it, yet you fed the poor mouse to a constrictor that would squeeze every last breath out of the poor creature.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah should have just drowned the damn thing.. cruel yes! nothign worse than the sanke was goign to do! thats for sure


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nemoRIDAH said:


> i tryed lettin da mouse swim they dunt even look at it *i tryed drowning da mouse* tryed it down but after 30 second i felt sorry so i fed it 2 my snake


Pathetic. (Language too)


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

we should make a thread of our least favorite Pfurians lol

nemo u would be my top one!

congrats

ps i would recommend a haircut or a new hairstylist


----------



## nemoRIDAH (Oct 9, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> we should make a thread of our least favorite Pfurians lol
> 
> nemo u would be my top one!
> 
> ...


 HATIN ON ME


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

WOW cool suggestion nemo.

ban?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> WOW cool suggestion nemo.
> 
> ban?


I didnt flame him

this is the suggestion forum so I made some suggestions









btw check how at all is that a suggestion? All he said was HATIN ON ME


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Um I was using sarcasm at him posting how to make his piranhas eat a mouse in the suggestion area.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> Um I was using sarcasm at him posting how to make his piranhas eat a mouse in the suggestion area.
> 
> :rasp:


OOOOH gotcha, u should really quote people when your talking about them
I thought you were saying I should be banned for "hatin on him"


----------



## sh0ckerturb0 (May 14, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> we should make a thread of our least favorite Pfurians lol
> 
> nemo u would be my top one!
> 
> ...


i think my least favorite one is that mikos guy who thinks he has p. piraya. and that other guy that was back talking frank about p. ternetzi


----------



## SinbadNyc (Sep 30, 2006)

hey people , you need to realize snakes do need to eat too and this is their staple diet . anyhows dont feed your P's mice dude , your P's werent even hungry , i doubt you know much about them and just wanted to do that for kicks , without reguard on what couldof happened as a result of your actions......my suggestion would be to read up as much as you can on here and then use common sence. . alot of usefull information from intelligent folks on here :nod: 
P.S. Get a Bigger tank ASAP!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> i tryed lettin da mouse swim they dunt even look at it *i tryed drowning da mouse* tryed it down but after 30 second i felt sorry so i fed it 2 my snake


Pathetic. (Language too)
[/quote]
Yer really

Thats shocking


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> hey people , you need to realize snakes do need to eat too and this is their staple diet . anyhows dont feed your P's mice dude , your P's werent even hungry , i doubt you know much about them and just wanted to do that for kicks , without reguard on what couldof happened as a result of your actions......my suggestion would be to read up as much as you can on here and then use common sence. . alot of usefull information from intelligent folks on here
> P.S. Get a Bigger tank ASAP!


to a t

i also have a snake so the only part i disagree about is the drowning part and kinda bout feeding it to the piranha though i have to admit i will try it one day


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

SinbadNyc said:


> hey people , you need to realize snakes do need to eat too and this is their staple diet . anyhows dont feed your P's mice dude , your P's werent even hungry , i doubt you know much about them and just wanted to do that for kicks , without reguard on what couldof happened as a result of your actions......my suggestion would be to read up as much as you can on here and then use common sence. . alot of usefull information from intelligent folks on here :nod:
> P.S. Get a Bigger tank ASAP!


BTW I have a snack as do many other memebers here.

You shouldnt fed mice to your p's and if you still must then go get pinky mice that are hairless. Seems even though we tell people dont feed goldfish to your p's it will make them sick and can kill them people stil do it even after we tell them many times of the risk.

BTW I was kidding about the list of least favorite Pfurians (it would be a hell of alot shorter than the favorite pfurians tho)


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

wow! I hope that isn' the reason you bought piranhjaas, cause if it is, then give them back. Do your research before trying to be cruek to the animal. Its cruel to your fish (it clogs up their teeth and stuff with fur) and its cruel to the mouse.

And if you felt sorry for it, why'd you feed it to your snake??


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

funny what people do sometimes to entertain themselves... poor mice


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Couple things... live feeding is really not encouraged that much on the boards... a live mouse can do a lot of damage to a piranha if they arent able to kill it quickly, they have very sharp strong teeth and most have claws to some degree... even being able to scrape the slime coat off your fish is dangerous for them, not to mention possibly being bitten by the mouse and then getting and infection. You can still try as they are your fish, but take into account the possible consequences that could occur. As for getting them to eat it, they may not have viewed it as food or they just werent that hungry or they may have been scared of it since it was probably flailing around in the water.
> 
> One other suggestions is that I see you have 6 rbps in a 30g... that is very small for a group of fish like that, usually the rule of thumb is 20g per fish... so you would need around 120g tank to house all of those piranhas which is 4x the size of your current tank. I would say at a minimum you would need a 75g tank and even then when they are all full grown you will still run into aggression problems and then possibly killing one another.
> 
> ...


personally i think that the 20gal to 1 fish is a load of sh*t, i had 6 6inch RBP in a uk30gal tank and they were perfectly fine there was also a 12inch pleco in there and they all lived 2geather happily never a fin nip nothing and i had them for around 2year b4 i sold them on,

Then i purchased a 100uk gal and had i think it was around 12 RBP in there ranging frm 4 to about 6inch with also 2 plecos and 2 fire oscars the oscars where the only fish that has seem 2 be able 2 live with the piranha as they also seemed 2 fight for the food i also had an occasion where i had tiger barbs co-hab with piranha 's also but anyways back 2 the thread

id cut the mouse so the blood was in the water and leave it there injured.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Fair enough...you don't believe the gallons per Pygo thing...but shouldn't RBPs be larger than 6" after two years?

Also, the suggestion of intentionally injuring a mouse and then leaving it to (hopefully, for its sake) be eaten is a very good way to foul your water to an inexcusable state. I would recommend that anyone who proceeds with the prior advice be ready to perform a massive water change in order to remove blood and offal from the water posthaste.

I'm not sure if this is an animal cruelty issue or not. It would seem that exsanguination or drowning are both cruel deaths, but I'm not sure if the Ps would get the mouse prior to either one of those scenarios playing out...and also I'm not sure if either of those are covered by ASPCA/RSPCA/SPCA standards...if you do it and it is illegal in your area, please do not advertise the fact on P-Fury.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> we should make a thread of our least favorite Pfurians lol
> 
> nemo u would be my top one!
> 
> ...










good suggestion yak


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

PiranhaAttack said:


> Couple things... live feeding is really not encouraged that much on the boards... a live mouse can do a lot of damage to a piranha if they arent able to kill it quickly, they have very sharp strong teeth and most have claws to some degree... even being able to scrape the slime coat off your fish is dangerous for them, not to mention possibly being bitten by the mouse and then getting and infection. You can still try as they are your fish, but take into account the possible consequences that could occur. As for getting them to eat it, they may not have viewed it as food or they just werent that hungry or they may have been scared of it since it was probably flailing around in the water.
> 
> One other suggestions is that I see you have 6 rbps in a 30g... that is very small for a group of fish like that, usually the rule of thumb is 20g per fish... so you would need around 120g tank to house all of those piranhas which is 4x the size of your current tank. I would say at a minimum you would need a 75g tank and even then when they are all full grown you will still run into aggression problems and then possibly killing one another.
> 
> ...


personally i think that the 20gal to 1 fish is a load of sh*t, i had 6 6inch RBP in a uk30gal tank and they were perfectly fine there was also a 12inch pleco in there and they all lived 2geather happily never a fin nip nothing and i had them for around 2year b4 i sold them on,

Then i purchased a 100uk gal and had i think it was around 12 RBP in there ranging frm 4 to about 6inch with also 2 plecos and 2 fire oscars the oscars where the only fish that has seem 2 be able 2 live with the piranha as they also seemed 2 fight for the food i also had an occasion where i had tiger barbs co-hab with piranha 's also but anyways back 2 the thread

id cut the mouse so the blood was in the water and leave it there injured.








[/quote]

DUDE! Thats sick!

cut the mouse...leave it to drown while its bleeding out...and watch it get teared up by piranhas. Man, thats disgusting, cruel and I seriously think there must be soemthing mentally worng if you enjoy watching th esuffering of animals!

Just my opinion though.


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Some very sad people on here


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

It's mean and unecessary. Besides most good pet shops that sell food and supplies for snakes have frozen mice available if you really feel a need to do this. Just keep in mind that mice are not a natural part of your P's diet.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Really, is anybody taking this guy seriously? He has no clue, I bet he's a phony, and he hasn't positively replied to anything we've said and he's just making all of you guys frustrated. What does he keep his snake in? A shoebox under his bed?? C'mon, that's an asian guy in the picture, and they ALLLL know how to type, and the one's that don't type right at least do it with that nerdy online style.

FAKE, get over it guys.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't think all Asians know how to type, but your point is well-taken. We are feeding a troll...however the blood-letting post was made by someone else who is a legitimate member here, so it deserved a reply.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I know, I know.....I make blunt generalizations too much. This guy and others like him are the reason why......too many idiots out here to be safe anymore.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

pottsburg, I find that to be sterotyping. Not all asians no how to type or do it in a nerdy style. BTW, what exactly is "nerdy style" anyway?

And I like the statement about the snake in a shoebox under his bed


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> pottsburg, I find that to be sterotyping. Not all asians no how to type or do it in a nerdy style. BTW, what exactly is "nerdy style" anyway?
> 
> And I like the statement about the snake in a shoebox under his bed


oh shut up, you know you wherent offended by that lol

he should be banned regardless (that kid with the skunk hair)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> pottsburg, I find that to be sterotyping. Not all asians no how to type or do it in a nerdy style. BTW, what exactly is "nerdy style" anyway?
> 
> And I like the statement about the snake in a shoebox under his bed


oh shut up, you know you wherent offended by that lol

he should be banned regardless (t*hat kid with the skunk hair*)
[/quote]


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I was indeed offended. Im asian you know. If you can find solid evidence that all asians type like nerds/all can type well, then I'll believe you. Until then, take your statements and gat out of here >>> *menacing glare*


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

sh0ckerturb0 said:


> we should make a thread of our least favorite Pfurians lol
> 
> nemo u would be my top one!
> 
> ...


i think my least favorite one is that mikos guy who thinks he has p. piraya. and that other guy that was back talking frank about p. ternetzi
[/quote]

LOL i havent heard about those fake piraya in a while


----------



## Apps (Oct 27, 2006)

He probably saw this:


----------



## ModsBoss (Oct 20, 2006)

id cut the mouse so the blood was in the water and leave it there injured.








[/quote]








ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm sorry that was uncalled for


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Uncle Rico said:


> he should be banned regardless (that kid with the skunk hair)


Stop being such a little bitch. He has just as much right to be on this site as you. The whole point of this site is for people to learn more about piranhas from other members. So if you don't want to help that happen, then shut the f*ck up.

Anyway Nemo, I think your main concern right now should be your overstocking problem as many pointed out. And because of that, I don't think you should be feeding mice right now since water quality is a very likely problem in such an overstocked tank.
[/quote]

bit harsh that.....considering the post is prob a wind up....


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

Kind of messed up dude. I don't know why people think it is cool to do stuff like that. Hell I don't even use feeders because I feel bad (nothing against the people that do). It would be a slow tormenting death unless you have a swarm of P's. If you want to some gruesome sh*t like that go buy a piranha dvd or something.



Morpheus said:


> he should be banned regardless (that kid with the skunk hair)


Stop being such a little bitch. He has just as much right to be on this site as you. The whole point of this site is for people to learn more about piranhas from other members. So if you don't want to help that happen, then shut the f*ck up.

Anyway Nemo, I think your main concern right now should be your overstocking problem as many pointed out. And because of that, I don't think you should be feeding mice right now since water quality is a very likely problem in such an overstocked tank.
[/quote]

bit harsh that.....considering the post is prob a wind up....
[/quote]

How was thebluyak up for MOTM? This dude does nothing but force his opinions on everybody.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

I honestly think that kid just buys stuff he thinks would be cool to watch it eat other things. Im willing to get that withen 2 years those ps will badly be mutalated or dead because the damn kid has mommy or daddy buy them for him. It makes me mad to see people with no idea what they are doing trying to care for a life (a fish life but a life non the less). He has no idea what the hell he is doing i think every member of the bored should be allowed to kick him in the balls twice. and then i will take his p's lol

wow sorry guys I just realized that I was typing in anger and my spelling is just about as bad as that kids


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The thread is all messed up


----------

